# psu for gamin gpc under rs.5000



## ashishdeora (May 17, 2014)

looking for psu under rs.5000. my existing one is cm thunder. it stopped working after a power outage.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 17, 2014)

Corsair GS600 @ 4.5k


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 17, 2014)

ashishdeora said:


> looking for psu under rs.5000. my existing one is cm thunder. it stopped working after a power outage.



post your complete config.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 17, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Corsair GS600 @ 4.5k



Dude, this is too much now, stop providing vague suggestions to vague queries! HTH do you know what is OP's config that you are suggesting a PSU?


----------



## dExterd (May 19, 2014)

Antec VP450P 2800 buck from amazon...good for gaming pc..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 19, 2014)

Noobs everywhere !


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2014)

Op should first mention his complete config .. anyway, He can opt for Seasonic eco 600.


----------



## ashishdeora (May 21, 2014)

What is the problem with harshilsharma63 & nikhilsharma007nikx. if they are so smart, they why to reply and spoil someones post..thinkdigit is the worst forum i saw.


----------



## amjath (May 21, 2014)

ashishdeora said:


> What is the problem with harshilsharma63 & nikhilsharma007nikx. if they are so smart, they why to reply and spoil someones post..thinkdigit is the worst forum i saw.



If u want a best suggestion please post what other suggested. Harshil and nikhil wanted to convey that


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 21, 2014)

ashishdeora said:


> What is the problem with harshilsharma63 & nikhilsharma007nikx. if they are so smart, they why to reply and spoil someones post..thinkdigit is the worst forum i saw.



There is nothing wrong in what they are trying to convey. However, if you think they arent helping and others who are just vaguely providing you with some suggestion without even taking your config into account are helping, then I must say you are not so smart afterall.

Anyways.. You are the one who requires the suggestion, so try taking the suggestion that is best for you. Be your own judge. I would rather insist you to post the complete system config and "not-so-smart-and-jumpy" people here can help you better.


----------



## ashishdeora (May 21, 2014)

wow people love to say noob to others using technology jargon... the answer was really not expected from the seniors...i was recommended to use this community by old friend.. but it looks people does not entertain novice....and above that i got two reputation here first noob and second  not so smart.. officially marked..there is a request for thinkdigit. instead of loading the page with 8 ads (which was 17before).. add one single banner. FORUM NOT FOR NOOBS AND NOT SO SMART PEOPLE. If you come you would be insulted..etc. 

i had been worked for 9.9 media before. never thought would meet this kind of situation.. mybad.....


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 21, 2014)

ashishdeora said:


> wow people love to say noob to others using technology jargon... the answer was really not expected from the seniors...i was recommended to use this community by old friend.. but it looks people does not entertain novice....and above that i got two reputation here first noob and second  not so smart.. officially marked..there is a request for thinkdigit. instead of loading the page with 8 ads (which was 17before).. add one single banner. FORUM NOT FOR NOOBS AND NOT SO SMART PEOPLE. If you come you would be insulted..etc.
> 
> i had been worked for 9.9 media before. never thought would meet this kind of situation.. mybad.....



how can we suggest a psu to you if we dont know your config?? do we suggest a seasonic 620 unit for a pc with intel g2020 dual core and no gpu?? do we suggest the same for an i7 4970x and gtx 780 sli?? gets your facts correct. what would be your suggestion if you were suggesting  a psu?? will you tell him to post the config or just mention anything under the specified budget??  does the second option make any sense??


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 21, 2014)

ashishdeora said:


> wow people love to say noob to others using technology jargon... the answer was really not expected from the seniors...i was recommended to use this community by old friend.. but it looks people does not entertain novice....and above that i got two reputation here first noob and second  not so smart.. officially marked..there is a request for thinkdigit. instead of loading the page with 8 ads (which was 17before).. add one single banner. FORUM NOT FOR NOOBS AND NOT SO SMART PEOPLE. If you come you would be insulted..etc.
> 
> i had been worked for 9.9 media before. never thought would meet this kind of situation.. mybad.....



Brother.. a word of advice.. You use this forum or not, no one cares. You came here for your own benefit. Either you understand what we are trying to tell you and the sarcasm and the good things what we intended or you take offence every post (which ofcourse will not help you in anyways). 

NO ONE CALLED YOU A NOOB OR DUMB HERE.

Re-read my statement to understand it. Its basic English. 

btw, what is novice? Isnt it being a newbie?? And what is noob?? Its the slang that is used to mean a newbie. (I need not explain it but I thought you dont know that both the words mean the same).

Being a noob is not wrong. Every one has their own field of expertise or talents. The other things are always a noob areas for them. Whats wrong with that ?

Anyways.. I re-iterate, I dont care if you stay or leave. But all I want to tell you is that no one abused you of anything and its only your misinterpretation.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 21, 2014)

I think digit should close their new registration area ...to many people coming in ! ...spoiling the Forum.


----------



## nomad47 (May 21, 2014)

What is wrong in being called noob?


----------



## ashishdeora (May 22, 2014)

this kind of communities earn through user generated content. and this is how they treat users..the solution by nikhilsharma007nikx is correct. close down the registration part.. and enjoy low traffic..US forums are the best one.. whatever you ask they reply and do not just start with a useless conversation..


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 22, 2014)

ashishdeora said:


> this kind of communities earn through user generated content. and this is how they treat users..the solution by nikhilsharma007nikx is correct. close down the registration part.. and enjoy low traffic..US forums are the best one.. whatever you ask they reply and do not just start with a useless conversation..



dude.. good way to troll your own thread after asking for a suggestion. Keep trolling.. there are many here already, u will find good company (if you by any chance desided to stay here).

And if you think its filthy here, go back to "US forums". 

@Mods - you should not only monitor the content, you might want to run a background check on trolls and brainless people coming to this forum too.

PS:: Oh yes.. I called you brainless this time. Now go cry to mommy..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 22, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> dude.. good way to troll your own thread after asking for a suggestion. Keep trolling.. there are many here already, u will find good company (if you by any chance desided to stay here).
> 
> And if you think its filthy here, go back to "US forums".
> 
> ...


Agreed !


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 22, 2014)

ashishdeora said:


> this kind of communities earn through user generated content. and this is how they treat users..the solution by nikhilsharma007nikx is correct. close down the registration part.. and enjoy low traffic..US forums are the best one.. *whatever you ask they reply and do not just start with a useless conversation..*



I rarely use this. But i have to do this now.  . if you expect senseless reply for your senseless post, then this is not the right place!!!


----------



## nomad47 (May 22, 2014)

I think everybody should have suggested Corsair VS450 and be done with it


----------



## amjath (May 22, 2014)

^If i ask u to suggest a dress for 3000? What will you suggest. This is what op asked


----------



## nomad47 (May 22, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^If i ask u to suggest a dress for 3000? What will you suggest. This is what op asked



Sarcasm dude.


----------



## amjath (May 22, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Sarcasm dude.





Didn't get that sarcasm


----------



## nomad47 (May 22, 2014)

amjath said:


> Didn't get that sarcasm



VS450 is not suggested by anyone. (Inferior quality). So if OP wants just suggestions without considering all factors, (trying to avoid mindless) give him that (sarcasm intended)


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2014)

This thread is going nowhere as Op is not interested in posting his complete config so an appropriate PSU can be suggested. Op is busy in arguing some other matter.

 [MENTION=282236]ashishdeora[/MENTION] - if you are offended with someone's post just use the Report button. When you can make your mind to post the complete config or need some real help request mods / admin to open this thread.


----------

